# 11 Week Old Excited & Aggression



## BBHF (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Puppies need rest and naps, an over tired pup can be a wild thing


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes to naps.

Also: Has he fully recovered from the coccidia? And did your vet recommend a good probiotic?

I’ve read that gut issues can leave dogs feeling and behaving a little “off.” And I can see how nutrient deficiencies might cause a puppy to fixate on possible food sources.


----------



## BBHF (Sep 29, 2021)

Understood, he gets many periods of rest and naps. Hoping that it’s otherwise normal.


----------



## BBHF (Sep 29, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yes to naps.
> 
> Also: Has he fully recovered from the coccidia? And did your vet recommend a good probiotic?
> 
> I’ve read that gut issues can leave dogs feeling and behaving a little “off.” And I can see how nutrient deficiencies might cause a puppy to fixate on possible food sources.


He responded well to the medicine and anti-diarrheal food, and we’re monitoring his stools which have been a little loose the past day. But he has been doing well otherwise, thanks. I will call the vet about a probiotic.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

My vet sent us off with a 45 day supply of Purina Calming Care probiotic supple when Galen had his bout of tummy trouble. It might be worth asking about.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

From what you wrote, he was growling to communicate that he was uncomfortable, possibly over threshold by the nip. It doesn't sound at like he intended harm, but notice. I can think of no reason to assume that it's a sign of pending aggression. 

Possibly his belly area is sensitive, possibly there was a critter under the soil that ramped him up.


----------



## BBHF (Sep 29, 2021)

Thank you all for your input. It has been a very challenging introduction to the family (more than typical puppy challenges since he came with coccidia, which after this morning, we've discovered is not resolved). I was prepared to deal with the challenges of having a puppy, but was not prepared to have a sick puppy, which is a lot on top of an already stressful household, with kids, work and my parent living with us for medical reasons. I am hoping he gets well soon and things get into more of a routine so I don't over react and panic after incidents like last night. I've had a hard time bonding with him given the amount of stress it has induced, and in spite of that - I'm his favorite and he looks to me for everything (as I do the feeding, most of the middle of the night let outs, etc). The kids love him dearly.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Maybe you could have your puppy drag a leash in the back yard so that you are able to get him without picking him up and also intervene in humping or other unwanted behaviors right away. Getting excited and rude after being scolded for digging seems normal though. Sometimes a puppy or young dog acting up can really get to you, I sympathize! At this point I would not worry, but if you can work on calm behavior in the yard you might be able to avoid it becoming a pattern. Even if he does sometimes act wild in the yard, don't beat yourself up over it, puppies are opportunists.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He was probably over the top from feeling tired and not well GI wise. Also humping is a very sure sign that the pup is wound too tight to make good impulse control based decisions. Think about how awful you felt the last time you had some sort of GI problem. At our house if a human has a crappy gut the other human stays out of their way. Obviously you can't just tell a pup sorry you don't feel well, I'll stay out of your way. You have to attend to needs. 

In the situation you describe I would not have picked the pup up, but gone straight to putting the leash on, making sure potty needs had been addressed and returned straight inside to the expen or crate. I know if some giant being picked me up with an arm around my abdomen while I didn't feel well I would growl and bite (then I might have puked or pooped all over the giant to get set down). We have to see the dog's perspective to understand why these kinds of things happen. I would not give any weight to the idea that this one event means anything about your pup's temperament.


----------



## BBHF (Sep 29, 2021)

lily cd re said:


> He was probably over the top from feeling tired and not well GI wise. Also humping is a very sure sign that the pup is wound too tight to make good impulse control based decisions. Think about how awful you felt the last time you had some sort of GI problem. At our house if a human has a crappy gut the other human stays out of their way. Obviously you can't just tell a pup sorry you don't feel well, I'll stay out of your way. You have to attend to needs.
> 
> In the situation you describe I would not have picked the pup up, but gone straight to putting the leash on, making sure potty needs had been addressed and returned straight inside to the expen or crate. I know if some giant being picked me up with an arm around my abdomen while I didn't feel well I would growl and bite (then I might have puked or pooped all over the giant to get set down). We have to see the dog's perspective to understand why these kinds of things happen. I would not give any weight to the idea that this one event means anything about your pup's temperament.


Understood, and I agree. I have been taking him out on the leash since, and at the time thought his stomach issues were resolved so that wasn't on my radar, but is now. Glad to know it is not any indication of temperament. One must hope that my getting more sleep will resolve my issues with patience.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Puppies can be far harder than one expects, and exhaustion definitely doesn't help. Cowpony rightly describes them as "selfish little monsters" but they can't help it. They are only infants. 
I loved my boys from the first moment but, oh the work and exhaustion, stood in the way of any true bonding. 
And one day, I realized that it had happened. 
It feels like forever to get thru those first few months together, things changing by the moment, and then suddenly things are far more settled. Your pup has changed so much, so fast, it feels like such a short time looking back. 
Give yourself breaks as you can, cut everybody some slack and don't forget to have some fun along the way.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

You'll get more sleep around 6 months.. lol. 

Also, your puppys potty training won't be "ruined" if you decide that 1 night's sleep is more important than an interrupted night sleep. At some point your sanity is more important for both you AND puppy AND kids AND family. When we're tired we could not be our best selves, so some selfcare needs to happen. It's okay to recharge if you need you.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> You'll get more sleep around 6 months.. lol.
> 
> Also, your puppys potty training won't be "ruined" if you decide that 1 night's sleep is more important than an interrupted night sleep. At some point your sanity is more important for both you AND puppy AND kids AND family. When we're tired we could not be our best selves, so some selfcare needs to happen. It's okay to recharge if you need you.
> 
> Just something to think about.


I agree with what has been written; he was over stimulated i.e. humping,frantic digging plus a sore tummy and bottom that the growl and nip were just a warning from an over tired puppy. That was what he did to his brothers and sisters to get them away from His Stuff and he will learn from you a better way to express himself when he's upset. I also would let him drag a 4' or 6' leash(do you have a min/ std)around; you can step on it to catch him, you can gently tug him away from something or gently correct him, you can practice a little leash walking as he becomes acclimated to the leash and he learns the leash is a good thing.Everyone is tired with an 11 week old puppy and this does pass as your routine becomes ingrained with every one in the family. You are bonding with your puppy every time you interact with him; smile, cuddle the way he likes too and talk to him. He is a baby and he needs attention and sleep.You also need sleep; use newspaper/puppy pads(dab alittle of his pee on 1 pad so he knows to go there) at night.You might have to set up an area with baby gates etc outside his crate so that he can go pee outside of his crate at night or when you can't get him outside. This can work until he's older&he can "hold it" also he will still go outside to pee. My last bit of info is for you to"count to 10" when you are feeling frazzled with him. You are doing a good job with him; you reached out.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I just noticed that this incident occurred in the evening. I'm another one who is going with the "overtired puppy" theory. Puppies are as much prone to the witching hour as any other baby creature. They don't realize how tired they are and get increasingly cranky. I think what happened is the equivalent of a toddler knocking down his sister's Lego castle and throwing blocks at you just before bed time. No, that tantrum is not what you want, but it doesn't mean the kid is going to grow up to be Charles Manson. It just means the kid is too tired to properly manage his emotions at that point in time.


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

As for the humping.... I thought my dog was humping at 8 weeks. But he was just wrapping his paws around my leg, playing. And there are playful growls and warning growls. My toy poodle had both. He used to growl every morning when my hubs took him out to potty. That was his warning growl. His play growl had a different sound. Puppies have play bites too.


----------

